# Smoked Salmon Patties



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 17, 2021)

Growing up, salmon patties were a regular on my family's menu, my dad loved them and it was cheap to make. But he always made them with canned salmon. Both my wife and I like them, but fresh salmon is better so why not smoked salmon? I had some fresh frozen Coho from a fishing trip to Alaska so here I go...

Thawed out some skin-on fillets...







Removed the rib bones, brushed with EVOO and seasoned with course salt and pepper...






Onto the Weber with a maple split for smoke...






Smoked at about 325℉-350℉ or so until the fillets flaked easily, maybe 15minutes, and removed...






Flaked the fillets, removing pin bones and skin, and allowed to cool some while I gathered up the rest of the ingredients...






Chop the peppers and onion and sauté in EVOO until tender. I used about 1/2 of each pepper...






In a large bowl, mix the peppers, onions, 1/2 cup or so of Duke's mayo, 4 beaten eggs, juice from 1 lemon, a couple of TBSP's of Worcestershire, 1 TBSP of J.O.'s #1 or more to taste, 1 TBSP of cracked black pepper and some course salt, and 1 cup of panko bread crumbs. If the mixture is too dry, add some more mayo, if too wet, add more panko. It should form patties that will hold together. I used a heaping 1/4 cup measuring cup to scoop out the mixture into balls which I flattened into about 3/4" thick patties to pan fry...










Pan fried in EVOO and butter until browned on both sides...










I made some tartar sauce by combining about 1/2 cup of Duke's mayo, 1 TBSP Dijon mustard, a chopped garlic dill pickle, some chopped capers, a dash or 2 of Worcestershire, 1 TBSP fresh lemon juice, 1 tsp dried dill, and salt & pepper. Served with corn and a basic tossed salad on the side...






Adding some cayenne will put a little heat into these as will J.O.'s #2, but with the grandchildren here, I omitted that. The fresh frozen salmon fillets are a welcomed change to this meal as is smoking them. But that's the last of my salmon so I guess next year another fishing trip may be on the schedule...


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 17, 2021)

Ah, beautiful! I never thought I’d say this, but you’ve convinced me…I need to make some salmon patties! Great work, and better job getting a need to go on another fishing trip!!!


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 17, 2021)

Looks delicious


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 17, 2021)

Looks good, but I think I would have taste tested all the smoked salmon during the making and would have only been able to make one or two patties.....lol,


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 17, 2021)

Man oh man those look good. Excellent job on the cakes and a great step-by-step.  Given an opportunity, I'd be all over a couple of those.

Robert


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 17, 2021)

Love me some Salmon patties. And yours are out of this world! 
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 17, 2021)

Dang those look good!
We eat salmon all the time, but have never made salmon patties!
Well I guess after seeing yours we will be making some too!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2021)

Oh Yeah!!
Those Look Awesome!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Wurstmeister (Oct 17, 2021)

Great looking meal.  Thanks for the pictures and recipe. Added to my to-do list .... after I get through making my liquid refreshments - 5 gal of red wine and 10 gal of peanut butter chocolate stout.   
John


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 17, 2021)

Heck yeah bud I grew up on salmon patties. Love them but have never had fresh. Gonna change that soon!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 17, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Ah, beautiful! I never thought I’d say this, but you’ve convinced me…I need to make some salmon patties! Great work, and better job getting a need to go on another fishing trip!!!


I'm ready to go back to Alaska to fish, it's really an amazing trip. Thanks for the compliment...


smokin peachey said:


> Looks delicious


Thank you, Peachey, I appreciate it...


civilsmoker said:


> Looks good, but I think I would have taste tested all the smoked salmon during the making and would have only been able to make one or two patties.....lol,


Now you just know that I had to taste test the salmon...  Can't be feeding people something that isn't fit to eat...


tx smoker said:


> Man oh man those look good. Excellent job on the cakes and a great step-by-step.  Given an opportunity, I'd be all over a couple of those.
> 
> Robert


Thank you, Robert...


JLeonard said:


> Love me some Salmon patties. And yours are out of this world!
> Jim


Thank you, Jim...


SmokinAl said:


> Dang those look good!
> We eat salmon all the time, but have never made salmon patties!
> Well I guess after seeing yours we will be making some too!
> Al


Al, they're really easy to make and you can use your favorite flavors on the fish...


Bearcarver said:


> Oh Yeah!!
> Those Look Awesome!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thank you, Bear. I appreciate the kind words...


Wurstmeister said:


> Great looking meal.  Thanks for the pictures and recipe. Added to my to-do list .... after I get through making my liquid refreshments - 5 gal of red wine and 10 gal of peanut butter chocolate stout.
> John


John, looks like you have your hands full with the adult beverage making. Thank you for your compliments, I try to make my cooking posts easy for others to do if they choose to try them...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 17, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah bud I grew up on salmon patties. Love them but have never had fresh. Gonna change that soon!


Jake, I can't even begin to tell you how many times we ate them because it was a cheap meal to fix and my dad loved them, but I think it was mostly because it was cheap... The fresh salmon can be baked first, but we all love to smoke stuff, just a little more time consuming...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 17, 2021)

Thank you all for the compliments and the likes...


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 17, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Jake, I can't even begin to tell you how many times we ate them because it was a cheap meal to fix and my dad loved them, but I think it was mostly because it was cheap... The fresh salmon can be baked first, but we all love to smoke stuff, just a little more time consuming...


Just showed this to Emily and we are making them tomorrow. Will be a Cajun flair to ours.......stand by lol


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 17, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Just showed this to Emily and we are making them tomorrow. Will be a Cajun flair to ours.......stand by lol


Love that idea. Be sure to post up...


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 17, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Just showed this to Emily and we are making them tomorrow. Will be a Cajun flair to ours.......stand by lol


Can’t wait to see your thread buddy!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 17, 2021)

Like Jake I grew up in them and love them. I’ve noticed made them from fresh salmon either. Will have to try it.


----------

